

Occupy Google - choult
http://occupygoogle.org/

======
jxf
I was a little confused about why this was called "Occupy Google", since that
makes it sounds like it's against Google -- but then goes on to describe it in
complimentary terms on the homepage.

One of the sub-pages has the actual list of goals they want Google to do:

    
    
        1. Blackout their entire website for a day,
        replacing it with a link to petitions and the
        FCC comment page.
        
        2. Add a link to their homepage to inform
        visitors and connect them to petitions
        online.
        
        3. Create their own creative way to connect
        their users to this issue and how to
        fight back.
    

Those are pretty concrete and tangible goals -- much more understandable than
"Defend the Internet". But they should be on the homepage, not buried
elsewhere.

[0] [http://occupygoogle.org/goals.html](http://occupygoogle.org/goals.html)

------
mathgeek
I like how this takes two different memes and combines them incorrectly on
both counts.

------
pooya72
Given the name, I thought it was an anti-google campaign.

------
muro
Why not protest at AT&T, Verizon etc. if that's what you care about?

------
cwhy
This is too much confusing....

------
markm248
Linkbaited!

